# Another i7 Rig Configuration. Need the BLESSINGS :) of our in house experts.



## Shadowfax2009 (Jun 2, 2009)

*After a lot of deliberation I have finalized (or rather almost finalized) the configuration. Looking forward to comments from all. Much of my decisions were made by reading the thread of ArnabBoss's 80,000/- Rig and the i7 rig at Q&A. This baby is coming to around 90,000/-. Guys I cant go any further of my Girlfriend is going to leave me  (Edit: Will kill me before she leaves me - and will take my rig with her!!!)
*
*MY computer configuration till now:*
*1.[FONT=&quot]     [/FONT]**Motherboard: EVGA X58 Classified @ 19000/- From Phoenix  CONFIRMED*
*2.[FONT=&quot]     [/FONT]**RAM: OCZ XMP Ready DDR3 1600 From KMD @ 6600/- + Shipping 200/- CONFIRMED*
*3.[FONT=&quot]     [/FONT]**Monitor:  Dell 24” @ 13500/- from Phoenix CONFIRMED*
*4.[FONT=&quot]     [/FONT]**Processor: Intel Core i7 920 @ 15000/-  From Nehru Place (SMC) Will buy anything less than this! Suggest from where to buy in Delhi? Which Shop at Nehru Place?*
*5.[FONT=&quot]       [/FONT]**Grafix Card: EVGA/XFX GTX 260/ 275 depending on price (I am emotionally with Nvidia, no logic here) Max I can spend is 15000/ now. I will rather buy a weak GTX 260 now and decide later whether to SLI it or to go for a GT300 series when it becomes decently priced by end of this year. May use it later as a Physx card later or gift it to the innumerable nephews and nieces I have.*
*6.[FONT=&quot]     [/FONT]**Cabinet:  CoolerMaster  Gladiator @ 3900/- From Nehru place (SMC) Will buy anything less than this! Tired of seeing and hearing about CM690. It’s a good case but I like the design of Gladiator better. Any deals?*
*7.[FONT=&quot]     [/FONT]**PSU: Coolermaster Real power 750w / Corsair 750 watt or 850w / Tagan 800w. Ready for suggestion.. Completely open to ideas. Cheapest yet decent power supply. Minimum of 750watts. Will go for the best deal *
*8.[FONT=&quot]       [/FONT]**SMPS: APC ? (How much is just enough? Smart series or not?) Bowled and runout at the same time. No ideas honestly. Willing to spend around 8000/- . Suggestions and deals please.*
*9.[FONT=&quot]       [/FONT]**Mouse: Razor/ Logitech @ 4000/- Minor issue. Can be settled after the other things settle down.  Which is better: Razor Razer Salmosa @ 1.9k or Razer Death Adder @ 2.5k or Logitech G15 @ 4k? Help.*
*10.[FONT=&quot]   [/FONT]**Keyboard: Standard Logitech will do.@ 500/- Sill suggest. Maximum 1250/-*


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 2, 2009)

how bout this cabby?
*buygamingstuff.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=17_49&products_id=131


----------



## desiibond (Jun 2, 2009)

^^That cabinet looks terrific but 6k????


----------



## surinder (Jun 2, 2009)

If you wanna save few bucks here you can

Buy 650VA APC UPS for 3.5k and Antec EA 650w 4.8K. Yes you can survive with them.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 2, 2009)

Why not MSI x58 Pro motherboard for 12K ? Its the cheapest Core i7 board and yet it supports all features except SLi (only tri-crossfirex support).

For GPU, Buy a HD4870 1GB for 12.5K. It pwns nVidia at high resolutions. You can add another one or maybe HD4890 1GB when it becomes cheaper.

RAM - DDR3 1600MHz sounds good on paper. But for Rs. 6600 how much GB of RAM do you get ? Do buy atleast 6GB to avoid bottleneck.

OS - you haven't named it but I recommend Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit Edition when it comes out a month or two later.

Keyboard: Why not Logitech G15 ?

CPU: Try to get the D0 stepping of Core i7 920.

Monitor: WHERE did you find a Dell 24" monitor for 13.5K ? Is it 1080p ?


----------



## Krow (Jun 2, 2009)

Or maybe even the Corsair HX-620. I found the HX series to be an oft ignored, but nonetheless great one! If u cn find it, get it. Its great VFM! U may get EVGA GTX 260 (if it is SuperClocked), Or else get Palit. Its a super deal @ 11.1k!!! Even then I would suggest u get a PowerColour HD 4890 for 15k. That would - A). Fit ur 15k budget. B). Satisfy all ur gaming needs!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 2, 2009)

I think it's 2409W, which is FullHD 16:9 display.


----------



## surinder (Jun 2, 2009)

MetalheadGautham he wants to stick with Nvidia (without any logic)


----------



## desiibond (Jun 2, 2009)

For Nvidia, get EVGA or XFX GTX275 for some 18k


----------



## surinder (Jun 2, 2009)

desiibond said:


> I think it's 2409W, which is FullHD 16:9 display.



If it is so then could it be for 13.5K?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 2, 2009)

Last time when I heard, the price was 15.5k.


----------



## surinder (Jun 2, 2009)

desiibond said:


> For Nvidia, get EVGA or XFX GTX275 for some 18k


But he is willing to spend 15K max on graphic card in that case his choices can be :-

Palit GTX 260 sonic 216 SP 896MB DDR3 for 11.5K

Zotac GTX 275 896 MB DDR3 15K

Both with Nvidia GPU's .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 2, 2009)

surinder said:


> MetalheadGautham he wants to stick with Nvidia (without any logic)


Hmm... then he can get GTX295 GPU. It should fit in MSI X58 Pro Motherboard @ 10.8k comfortably.

Yeah and BTW, any action without any logic is dangerous to the point of potentially harming your own interests.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 2, 2009)

PALIT GTX 275 SONIC SP216 => costs 16800/- 

its a good deal & beats HD 4890 competes with GTX 280 with sonic edition of GTX 275


----------



## surinder (Jun 2, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Hmm... then he can get GTX295 GPU. It should fit in MSI X58 Pro Motherboard @ 10.8k comfortably.
> 
> Yeah and BTW, any action without any logic is dangerous to the point of potentially harming your own interests.


  Totally agreed but some people don't care about obvious logic without any reason still we should respect their opinion about things and give them best advise by staying in their terms.


----------



## asingh (Jun 2, 2009)

Are you sure, about purchasing all your stuff from SMC Nehru Place..yes I know, its one of the main high end shops there. But when I went there, I found their prices slightly high..and customer interaction not that good. See online options..??


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks all u guys for the lively discussion. Here are my further deals and explanations.

1.	Motherboard: EVGA X58 Classified @ 19000/- From Phoenix  CONFIRMED
Yes I could go for MSI at 10,000/- . 
1)	But then early reports of the board (posted here and in Tech-Enclave community forums) showed difficulties and non-starting up problem and even having to return the board. 
2)	Reviews of the board are not promising. It has not featured in any of the configurations at Toms Hardware, Anandtech, Hardware Canuks etc
3)	Customer reviews are not good either. Read New Egg reviews here:
*www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010200280 50001312 1070545356&name=LGA 1366
and here *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130221 
It never got 5 eggs! Guess it’s cheap because it’s not selling. Well may be all of these are sorted out by MSI which is a good brand but I am a bit jittery.

The Gigabyte UD4 would have been best..but not available in India. UD5 is too costly in India compared to US price and currently out of market.
This EVGA board has topped most reviews and is a beauty to overclock. In three years when all things might change, only the motherboard might not. So I settled for it as a dream board. But I never thought I will buy it. 
The EVGA sells in US at 300$ price point. It Sells at 24,000/- price point at India (Delhi/ Nehru place). If I import it by KMD (@ techenclave) it costs 21000/- and I don’t get any warranty. While this gem of a dealer (Phoenix, Mumbai; available for group orders at Tech Enclave) made a deal at 19000/- with me including Indian warranty. That now makes some sense.  
Otherwise I would have gone for Gigabyte UD3 but not MSI


----------



## desiibond (Jun 2, 2009)

Do you really really need a 19k mobo? it would be utter waste of money. 

spend max of 15k for mobo that too if it is absoutely necessary and for that 4k you can get a better GPU or you can have your own liquid cooling kit.

IMHO, a 12k-14k mobo + liquid cooling gives you lot more overclocking room than that EVGA X58 classified.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 2, 2009)

How much were you asked for UD4 in India and outside ?

As desibond says, 19K for a mobo is a waste for money. The x58 pro has overheating issues and a cooler can fix that and also help it overclock at par with others.

You can also go the AMD Phenom II X4 955 route with a 13K AMD 790FX Quad-CrossFireX capable AM3 motherboard.

And consider DDR3 1333MHz 2GB modules at 1.8K each. 4GB or 8GB configuration with these will have a great performance at a lower cost.

I assume you want this rig for gaming because if yes put emphasis on GPUs. An AMD-ATI based rig allows toy to do just that. Phenom II X4 955 beats Core i7 920 in several gaming benchmarks even when you use your favourite nVidia GPU, the GTX295.

And yeah, if you use GTX295, you can also move to a 790X or 790GX AM3 board which is cheaper at 8K and sports 2 PCIe 2.0 8x slots which are strong enough for GTX295.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 2, 2009)

Well said Gautam!!

True, getting a monster rig doesn't mean getting costly and premium h/w. 

I bet that if youg et EVGA Classified board and sub20k GPU, someone with a cheaper mobo like the one from MSI/Gigabyte (10k-12k) range will easily beat yours in gaming with a better GPU like GTX295 and both will be paying more or less the same.


----------



## Krow (Jun 2, 2009)

I knw a person who managed to OC the Phenom II X4 955 from 3.2 to 4.8 using just an air cooler! Spend great on the GPU sir.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 2, 2009)

And justification for Phenom II C4 955 Black Edition:

neoseeker review *www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/pii955/

You can either go the 790GX way if you want cheap motherboard with no future room or the 790FX way (I recommend) for future-proof nature.

Or wait for nVidi 980a SLI motherboards to hit India. But I recommend 790FX AM3 anyday.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 2, 2009)

And justification for Phenom II C4 955 Black Edition:

neoseeker review *www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/pii955/

You can either go the 790GX way if you want cheap motherboard with no future room or the 790FX way (I recommend) for future-proof nature.

Or wait for nVidi 980a SLI motherboards to hit India. But I recommend 790FX AM3 anyday.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 2, 2009)

If gaming is primary need, PII is equally good and costs almost the half [cpu+mobo]. 
invest on a bigger and better monitor, like a true 1080p with HDMi 26" or greater. Also speakers are almost as improtant as displays. Klipsch Pro media Ultra 5.1 is gr8 for gaming.

PII 955: 13k
790 FX mobo: 8~10k
a good cooler with 90+ CFM and dual 120 mm fans: 3k
GTX 295: 30k

u can OC it to 4Ghz or greater and beat an i7[OC] in every games.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 2, 2009)

was looking at Phenom II X4 955 review at different sites and damn, you are right, It beats i7 in almost every benchmark (after overclocking)

Couple it with a 6k motherboard and you have a winner at hand.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 2, 2009)

PII 955 + 790FX + GTX295 (at 53k) is much much better than core i7+EVGA Classified + GTX275 (at 51k)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 2, 2009)

desiibond said:


> was looking at Phenom II X4 955 review at different sites and damn, you are right, It beats i7 in almost every benchmark (after overclocking)
> 
> Couple it with a 6k motherboard and you have a winner at hand.


Forget about beating AFTER overclocking, because i7 too can be OC'ed.

The FPS difference WITHOUT overclocking in games is always too little. So even at stock it matches well.


----------



## surinder (Jun 2, 2009)

AMD + ATI jai ho for giving competition to Intel & Nvidia and competition always benefits the end user.


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

GUYS GUYS PLEASE
Let me begin again
  Even before I begin let me tell you that my last and favourite system was AMD Athlon 64 3000 on Asus A8ni (Nforce 4 Socket 939), with 7600 gt on 4 GB DDr1 ram. It was a best bang for buck (2005)and served me well but now I cant upgrade any single component. So I am so careful about platform. I want to be able to upgrade in 2 - 3 years without having to change the whole platform. 
  Let me begin again: I am basically thinking aloud to clear my own confusion. 
  No DDR2 System is future proof. DDR2 ram will be extinct over the nest 6 month and cheap ddr3 will take over. I guess u all agree to that!
  So AMD Phenom II 940 is out of question.
  Now 
  Processor: 
  AMD *Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 14k    vs  *Intel *Core i7 i920 D0 2.66GHz @ 14.8k  --- Difference 800/-*
*Motherboard*
*MSI 790FX-GD70 790FX/SB750 AM3 @ 11.7k   vs  *Gigabyte GA-EX58UD3R @ 14K --- *Difference 2300/-    cheaper boards are 790gx*. If u compare the cheap with the cheap..... Biostar at 6.5K vs MSI at 10.K ==== 3500/-


*Ram*
*Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333MHz CL9 RAM @ 1.8k   vs *

*OCZ 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 10666) Triple Channel Kit Desktop Memory at CL7(7-7-7-24) From Newegg by KMD at 6.6K /3 =2.2K ------ Difference 400/-  or 1200/- if u use 6 GB on both. 

Wheather u use 6 gb r not depends NOT ON PLATFORM but on your OS. On 32bit OS even your 6gb i7 is a waste. On 64 bitOS  6GB should benefit both systems. *
*So  platform difference to make  a future proof system is  3500/-  ------ to 5000/- if you use 6gb of ram. Between AMD and Intel. *PLZ NOTE THE SPEED AND CAS DIFFERENCE

or YOU MIGHT NOT CONSIDER ANY DIFFERENCE IF YOU USE SAME TRANSCEND RAM EVERYWHERE. 

*Performance DIFFERENCE BETWEEN i7 & 955 after proper over clocking of both on stock HSF: 30% (According to Toms/ Anandtechs i7 is 30% faster than Phenom clock per clock at any level of OC. Chart differences are comparing either an OC AMD to Stock 920 or the otherway round)*
*NOW EXPLAIN TO ME HOW ONE PLATFORM IS CHEAPER AND COST EFFECTIVE THAN OTHER??????*

* AND YES I NEE TO CHANGE MY MOTHERBOARD DECISION.
*


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

As for monitor it is DELL S2409w. Here is the group order deal going over at Tech Enclave:

O.K i got this deal from Dell for the S2409W monitor.

Dell S2409W Full HD Monitor

Experience stunning detail and clarity with full High-Definition resolution. Ideal for multimedia entertainment, gaming and productivity.

    * Full HD 1920 x 1080 resolution
    * 16:9 dynamic aspect ratio
    * HDMI high quality digital connection

PRICE : Rs 13500/- (3 Years Warranty) SHIPPED TO YOU
PRICE : Rs 14900/- (5 Years Warranty) SHIPPED TO YOU

I might be able to squeeze in a little more discount if the number is 3+ for the 5 years warranty product.

The above price is inclusive of all taxes and duties except OCTROI (Wherever Applicable). Following are the rates (Approx) in Maharashtra for Octroi. You can find teh actual rates from your local Courier People.

City 	Rate
Pune 	7
Pimpri-Chinchwad 	2.5
Mumbai 	4.5 to 5
Aurangabad 	4
Nashik 	3.5
Kolhapur, Sangli 	3
Solapur 	10
Nanded 	2




Warranty - 3/5 Years National Panel Replacement warranty

Billing - The monitor is being ordered in my firm's name. But i can give a bill from my own side to those who require.

PLEASE NOTE - Right now i have a quote for only this monitor as i am already getting 5 of these for others. Once all the details on this is through, only then will i start getting quotes for other monitors if needed. So kindly refrain from asking about other monitors as far as possible till then.

DELL 2408WFP UltraSharp - Rs 31500 Shipped (3 Years Warranty)

PM me or call me for details. You can find my Messenger IDs also here PhOeNiX

Cheers

Confirmed List

1 x Dell S2409W w/ 3 Years - jyotirmoy.dutta - Confirmed, Payment Received
3 x Dell S2409W w/ 3 Years - chhangte - Confirmed, Part Payment Received
1 x Dell S2409W w/ 3 Years - nadim_90210 - Confirmed, Payment Received
1 x Dell S2409W w/ 3 Years - anks22402 - Confirmed, Payment Received

Interested List


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 3, 2009)

thats a good point
btw, 955 is 13.5k locally, ut the 500 bucks wont make much difference.
But Intel is changing platforms and sockets every now and then. And with past experience, even if sockets are same, newer proccys wont fit in older mobos.
for eg, LGA 775 was here from 915, 925, 945,965, G31.....X45 mobos. But newer proccys wont fit in 915/925 mobos even though the 925 was their high end mobos once.
Even their newer upcoming corei5 is gonna use newer socket. While the i5 become mainstream, i7 will remain as premium and i7 920, and 940 will be discontinued, and only i7 955/65 will remain and will cost almost triple[~750$] of current i7 920. 
SO to juice the i7 965, they gonna get some new chipset or innovation and current most expensive X58 mobos like EVGA classified will become kinda obselete when u plan to upgrade later from i7 920.

But in case of AMD, upgradibility is main feature. u can use a PII in even older AM2 mobos like M2NE[nforce5 Ultra] or a 690G mobo, to 780, 790 mobos.
And AMD promises all upcoming proccys to be fully compatible with current mobos. So an AM3 mobo will take atleast 3 or more yrs to be called obselete[when 32nm bulldozer X8 or X12 gets released on Q4 2010]

And MSI 790GX-G65 is Am3 with DDR3 support, and comes for 8.5k

For gaming, surelly a GTX 260 will hold u back on a full HD 1080p display. It wiser to invest the extra savings[8k+] for the GPU and get a GTX 275[18k] or 4770x3 CFX[better][19.5k].

And for gaming purpose, even a non OCed 955 matches to a non OCed 920 and only if the GPU isnt bottlenecked. Ull need a hefty graphics card array[SLi or CFX] to bottleneck either a pII 955 or i7 920.


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes in that way u are correct. i5 kind of makes things dicey. and even a saving of 3000/- maters 
Similarly about grafix card, these are quotations I am getting. 
Powercolor 4890 is available for 15000/- whereas PALIT GTX275 is available for 15500/-
Both perform equally or almost equally. Various forums support various products. Why should one buy a GTX 295 now when gtx 300 series is only 4 months away? When GTX 300 comes either it will be available at 30000/- price point as AMD is also prepping its RV840 core. Or it will push down GTX275 to 10000/- mark. Now 2 gtx 275 is equal to gtx 295 right? So why not buy one 275 now and wait out. If you buy the gtx 300 series Nvidia has the only additional advantage of using the old card as a physx pard which AMD doesnot offer. Also Win7 allows to use two separate grafix driver simultaneously. So I can even use a ATI as my main card and a nvidia for the Physx. Only catch is that physx is not that helpful currently. But what would you do with a 4790 then? I would rather wait and see before I spend big on the GRafix card. For the next 4 months I think I can play most current games except for crysis on GTX 275. So here is my LOGIC for going the NVIDIA way. However the prices of NVIDIA would never have come down it ATI was not there. So ATI ….. JAI HO.


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

@ MetalheadGautham

UD4 is currently not available in India... Newegg has it at 259$ so importing by KMD will cost around 16000/- bucks.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 3, 2009)

yup, a GTX 275 makes a a good sense.
btw 2x 4770 beats a GTX 275, and costs just 6.5k*2=13k.
Prices of 4770 isnt gonna fall soon, as its already launched at low segment and seems to have terrific vfm, considering that it scales the best with the CF than any other SLI/CF setups. As prices wont fall soon atleast for it, it ll have good aftersale value when u plan to upgrade the GPU to gtx 300 or HD 5xxx.


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

^ We will keep on discussing tomorrow.Planning seems to be the most enjoyable part of buying a rig. Just a quick question before I go to sleep. Which mouse RAZOR or ALTEC. And is there a need for G15 keyboard?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 3, 2009)

G15 is crap. the LCD display has hardly any use, other than displaying playlist for music tracks. nobody wants to check keyboard display for ammo or health status in games. Moreover only some rare games support keyboard HUD displays.
G11 has better vfm@ 2.5k. Trantaula is expensive but is gr8. costs bout 7k !
razer salmosa has good vfm. all razor mice are suited for paw movements. That is not for them who plces entire palm over mouse like on G5 or MX 518.
u have to choose according to taste. Copperheads has reported lots of hardware failures, though a good performing mouse.

will write more on mouse and KB 2moro


----------



## desiibond (Jun 3, 2009)

@Shadowfax2009

1) GPU: If you want to go for next gen graphics card, get something like dual HD4770 or GTX260 (11k-13k) for now. These cards will have terrific resale value and you can sell them easily when you are ready to go for HD5xxx or GTX3xx.

2) My pick would be a decent keyboard and an XBOX 360 controller for windows

3) Mouse: same thing. get a decent optical mouse with good mousepad and use xbox 360 controller for gaming.

4) mobo: if you want to go for core i7. Get a board inside 15k.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 3, 2009)

^^And you can also try importing UD4 from newegg if you want to stay with Intel.

Just for the reference, DDR3-1333 is quoted in India. In US its filthy cheap, but yeah, 6GB kit of Triple Channel 1600MHz memory @ 6.6K is truly VFM.

BTW, whats KMD ? An online store ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 3, 2009)

^^And you can also try importing UD4 from newegg if you want to stay with Intel.

Just for the reference, DDR3-1333 is quoted in India. In US its filthy cheap, but yeah, 6GB kit of Triple Channel 1600MHz memory @ 6.6K is truly VFM.

BTW, whats KMD ? An online store ?


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

KMD is a dealer KatManDude who operates at Tech-Enclave forum.... Very reliable person. Have bought stuff by him before. Charges around 66/- - 70/- rs per dollar.


----------



## topgear (Jun 4, 2009)

You can also try gigabyte x58 UD5 mobo. It reatials for around 16.5K.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 4, 2009)

Shadowfax2009 said:


> KMD is a dealer KatManDude who operates at Tech-Enclave forum.... Very reliable person. Have bought stuff by him before. Charges around 66/- - 70/- rs per dollar.


Nice. Does he operate only from TE or does he own his own online business website ?


topgear said:


> You can also try gigabyte x58 UD5 mobo. It reatials for around 16.5K.


UD5 retails @ 16.5K in India ? Then its better than UD4 imported @ 16K.
If its the Indian equivalent of US price, it could probably cost a lot more.


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jun 4, 2009)

Guys

Where is UD5 retailing in India at 16.5K?
I am getting quotation at 17.5K - 18K. AND ONCE MORE, TELL ME A FEW GOOD SHOPS TO HUNT AT  NEHRU PLACE DELHI. The threads on this topic are quite old.

Also

 As far as I know KMD operates from forum only. All guys of The techshop guy/ Mediahome/ ITWares also operate in the forum. I somwhow feel the forum is more safe than the website as u continuously get peer reviewes of all dealers.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 4, 2009)

Shadowfax2009 said:


> Guys
> 
> Where is UD5 retailing in India at 16.5K?
> I am getting quotation at 17.5K - 18K. AND ONCE MORE, TELL ME A FEW GOOD SHOPS TO HUNT AT  NEHRU PLACE DELHI. The threads on this topic are quite old.
> ...



if u r going for the corei7 920 u cant seek out any budget -- i am telling get AMD 955 it sure beats handsdown on corei7 920 with DDR3 ram

u can go for this config 

AMD PHENOM2 955 
Asus M4A78T-E DDR3 1600
Palit GTX295 [or] Palit revolution HD 4870X2 
4 GB DDR3 1333mhz 
TAGAN 800 watts modular power 

this config beats corei7 920 badly wen u get any other grafix card with corei7


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jun 5, 2009)

^

Guys

Why do you keep on saying that AMD beats down Intel hands down?
Look at today's toms hardware review. Even they are suggesting i7. *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/core-i7-975,2318-11.html

Both i7 and 955 have so much juice that the grafix card is the only differentiating point when gaming. 

What I think is that, making a AMD Phenom II 955 Rig with DDR3 memory is only 5K cheaper than i7 rig. 

The current best bang for buck is to make a Phenom II 940 rig with DDR2 RAM...and GTX295/280. However 1 yr down the line you may not find DDR2 ram in the market. I am worried to go with DDR2 system as I had difficulty in finding DDR1 ram for my old system before. 

Also as I said before I am not inclined to buy a DX10 grafix card at 35K when DX11 is just round the corner. (DX11 will be significantly better due to its compute shader and tesselation shader. Also NVIDIAs GT300 series will be fundamentally different than GT 200 series and not a mere sequential improvement )

Perhaps it is best to wait till i5 comes into the market. But I cant wait another year.

May be I have read so much about i7 that it makes me want it....... I need someone to hammer an alternative to my head. Guys can you post me an alternate configuration with AMD 955 and DDR3 with price/ and where to buy. I will keep my purchases on hold for the next one week. 

Wise little things, these forums are..... Should have joined earlier.


----------



## topgear (Jun 5, 2009)

@ *MetalheadGautham* &  *Shadowfax2009*

Here you go guys : 
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=3486

It's 16092 at the time of posting - don't blame me if the price hikes after that


----------



## Krow (Jun 5, 2009)

If u really are gonna get an i7 and DDR3 RAM et all, then look for future-proofing too. Its no point having the most expensive rig of 2day and being left out with an incompatible tech later. If that's what u want still, then go for it as nothing beats i7 when it comes to multi-threaded apps. I repeat, right now only AMD will give u a solid upgrade path.

The ECS A790GXM-AD3 board is great but it has only 4 RAM slots. Better get any mobo with six slots as DDR3 works better in triple channel mode. Ive seen the board and even assembled a rig with the 955 and I can tell u that the board looks amazing! I saw the rampage II extreme(all @ the Digit BootCamp Workshop) and assembled a rig with the i7 965 and I was totally blown away even though I dint power on the system. On second thoughts, I felt that today's 30k advanced boards are tomorrow's trash, even though every cell in my body wanted to own such a config.

Whatever u buy, keep in mind the upgrade path and where u want 2 be a couple of years down the line. Going for the GTX 295/4870 X2 when GT3xx/Radeon 5xxx are less than 6 mnths away is not very wise. I say go for a single GPU solution like the 4890/GTX 285(EVGA SSC). U cn SLI/CF it later when more and more games are optimised for multi-GPU utilisation. Anyway, 4890=15k & 4870x2~30k. U cn chk any review and I can guarantee the fact that 4870X2 isnt 2x4890 in terms of performance! Same goes for the GTX 295. A single GPU will perform excellent in all of today's games. Better CF/SLI *IF* needed than spend all ur cash on something which is astronomically expensive and would probably retail for dirt cheap rates in a year or so! If u ask me, I'd say go for the GTX 275 (Palit SONIC)/HD4890 whichever performs better.If u r buying DDR3, go for a six slot mobo at least.

Please buy a modular power supply and do not fall for the numbers and get a 1100/1300W SMPS as even on full load I dont think whatever system u buy is gonna draw more than 600W of power. I'd say go for a modular Corsair 750/850W SMPS as modular SMPS reduces Cable Clutter. Go for DDR3 RAM. U r right when u say that it is the future. But 6x2GB=max 12GB, unless 4GB sticks become mainstream. I have a 4 slot DDR2 mobo, so I can still have around 8GB RAM, which would be great until at least 2 more years, When OS'es finally gain the ability to utilise more! So, please look for a config which u cn pimp every year or two and still stay a little ahead of the pack rather than trying to lead it 2day and be the laggard of tomorrow.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 5, 2009)

Shadowfax2009 said:


> ^
> 
> Guys
> 
> ...



if u r going for MULTIWORKSTATION process then u can go for i7 , But AMD phenom 2 940 is best Overclocker 

phenom 2 955 has uni core process which is faster than phenom 2 940 of 25% , phenom 2 955 is Best Overclocker among AMD till now get Cooler master V8 CPU cooler then OC to 4 Ghz then see . 

Corei7 920 is OCable but up to 3.4Ghz u can go with Air , its a workstation processor not the OCer maximum u can u can take it to 4 Ghz with Liquid cooling but goes above 15K liquid cooling & more power PSU -- u should buy 1000 - 1300 watts power supply . [ thats really insane ]

GTX 3 series wont be counting on till DEC 09 , also HD5 series from ATI , there lot of games to play till now .

GTX 295 is the fastest card


----------



## Krow (Jun 5, 2009)

These might help ...
*www.guru3d.com/article/ecs-a790gxmad3-socket-am3-ddr3-motherboard-review/20

*www.legitreviews.com/article/938/1/

Ive linked you to the conclusions page of the Guru3D review as it kinda makes my point :



> What you need to do is simply focus on what offers the best bang for buck to you. DDR2 memory right now is cheaper than DDR3 memory. It would only make sense to go for the DDR2 version, as performance wise it hardly matters.
> 
> Don't get confused though, the DDR3 platform is certainly not a bad thing, yet the reality of the situation is that right now in-between the two the performance benefit is NIL. Looking at the long term, if you have to buy everything new anyway... DDR3 might be the way to go. Future platforms will all be AM3 based and thus DDR3 based whereas DDR2 memory is as fast as it can really be. Why is there so little performance difference between DDR2 and DDR3 you ask? Well, DDR3 memory has a higher frequency, yet slower timings. Vice versa DDR2 memory has a lower frequency yet often tighter latency timings. So in terms of memory bandwidth there is just very little to gain here. Unless DDR3 would have had higher than 1333, say 1600 MHz support.


----------



## asingh (Jun 5, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> If u really are gonna get an i7 and DDR3 RAM et all, then look for future-proofing too. Its no point having the most expensive rig of 2day and being left out with an incompatible tech later. If that's what u want still, then go for it as nothing beats i7 when it comes to multi-threaded apps. I repeat, right now only AMD will give u a solid upgrade path.
> 
> The ECS A790GXM-AD3 board is great but it has only 4 RAM slots. Better get any mobo with six slots as DDR3 works better in triple channel mode. Ive seen the board and even assembled a rig with the 955 and I can tell u that the board looks amazing! I saw the rampage II extreme(all @ the Digit BootCamp Workshop) and assembled a rig with the i7 965 and I was totally blown away even though I dint power on the system. On second thoughts, I felt that today's 30k advanced boards are tomorrow's trash, even though every cell in my body wanted to own such a config.
> 
> ...


 
Hey..I really liked this write up....

Even I believe...at least in today's scenario a good robust single GPU solution is better than SLI/X-fire. Games still are not optimized for dual GPU's...many games dont even recognize a second card, and the second unit goes to waste..!

Yea...and modular supplies are the in thing now. I just put my new system together..and was kind of shocked to see the cable clutter on my Corsair TX650. Wish I had invested a bit more, and picked up a modular supply.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 5, 2009)

Actually, with DDR3 1333MHz @ 1.8K for 2GB in India, I see no reason why you should NOT invest in a DDR3 rig unless you are planning for a sub 10K budget for CPU/RAM/Mobo/GPU.

Anyway, I still think its worth getting a 12K 790FX AM3 4-way crossfirex board over a 16K UD5.

The MSI 790FX-GD70 790FX/SB750 AM3 @ 11.7K (incl tax) seems like a nice buy. See *hothardware.com/Articles/MSI-790FXGD70-AM3-Motherboard/

The advantage of buying Indian hardware is that you get warranty in India and don't need to send products to USA for RMA.

Having said that, go US if its cheaper from KMD. And DONT compare KMD pricing of i7 rig with Indian pricing of P2 rig. Compare both Indian or both KMD if you want. Its only fair then.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 5, 2009)

Actually, with DDR3 1333MHz @ 1.8K for 2GB in India, I see no reason why you should NOT invest in a DDR3 rig unless you are planning for a sub 10K budget for CPU/RAM/Mobo/GPU.

Anyway, I still think its worth getting a 12K 790FX AM3 4-way crossfirex board over a 16K UD5.

The MSI 790FX-GD70 790FX/SB750 AM3 @ 11.7K (incl tax) seems like a nice buy. See *hothardware.com/Articles/MSI-790FXGD70-AM3-Motherboard/

The advantage of buying Indian hardware is that you get warranty in India and don't need to send products to USA for RMA.

Having said that, go US if its cheaper from KMD. And DONT compare KMD pricing of i7 rig with Indian pricing of P2 rig. Compare both Indian or both KMD if you want. Its only fair then.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 5, 2009)

MSI 790FX-GD70 AM3 Motherboard 

This board is monster like ASUS RAMPAGE !! good Overclocker for phenom 955 with V8 cooler this board can take up to 4.5Ghz thats massive overclocking 4.2will be stable good choice MHG !!


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jun 6, 2009)

@ MetalheadGautham, Techalomaniac, damngoodman999, topgear, dOm1naTOr and off-course the invincible desiibond. First thanks for all your advice and help. 

The fight of the AMD and Intel has just become more competitive and exciting. So let it roll on boys; I am NOT spending a single penny till I become convinced one way or the other.

@ MetalheadGautham: I strongly disagree with the comparison of Indian/Imported configuration.
Any one who wants to build i7 or 955 rig with TX/real power, TRUE or V8 cooler is not the avg Joe customer who goes to the shop and asks the shopkeeper about... computer.

So we all discuss in forums ....ask current users about their experiences (because we dont believe in marketing gimmick)......and WE HUNT FOR THE BEST DEALS. 

The price of processor i7 @ 14,250/- or EVGA @ 19000/- or Gigabyte ud5 @ 16,200/- , PALIT GTX275 @ 15,500/- and DELL 24" S2409W @ 13,500/- are all the result of such hunt. They are all Indian price with FULL Indian warranty.

Only the RAM has been brought from US by KMD and it doesn't have a Indian warranty (though even that is negotiable with OCZ). If DDR3 @ 1600 can be brought to India at prices cheaper than current market and without any hassle ..... it is INDIAN AVAILABLE PRICE and should be compared with other Indian available prices. 

I am not comparing hypothetical US price with Indian price ....but quoting real available Indian prices after including importers commision. Its a route and all should know it and use it wisely. I would get 1k to 2k less on most things imported but warranty issues become important at that price difference. (so i wil pay 2K more for GFX card and go for Indian warranty, but when price difference is at around 8K to 10K, one has to do the risk benefit analysis.)

The world is moving to e-shops....It is well known that newegg or tigerdirect rates are fer less than any Manhattan shop and 99% of people there buy from e-stores. The same is slowly happening in India too. Most shop at Nehru place in delhi have the cheapo things and will sell you only those, or have poor knowledge. (eg: RR Enterprise is good shop for mainstream things like USB Drive... but ask for i7 920 with D0 stepping ----- "India me aya nehi hai.." is the prompt answer. I have been qouted prices like 15,700/- for my i7 proccy.... and the shopkeeper took huge credit that he can arrange the same thing at 300/- less if I buy the whole rig from them.)

I find these new breed of Etellers of India more tech-savvy and more forthcoming with information. When I made the deal with phoenix for my dell monitor I was a bit skeptical about being taken for a ride..... but at every step HE has called me from Mumbai to inform me the small things (payment made/ payment recieved and so on)... He even spontaneously offers me to make arrangement with rashi so that i can pick up my other things from Delhi so that both of us are spared the "tension" of sending and receiving things over DTDC. The point I am trying to make is that our eteller guys are not bad or untrustyworthy...only we have to be careful (read forum reviewes... comments... previous deals... grievences etc.)

 After Topgear gave the qoute from Lynx about Gigabyte mobo yesterday, I called up Amarbir (Dealer at Lynx)..... He said he could supply me with all I need and if I make the system from him (part I didnt like)...he would bear the transport cost (part I liked)... I will bargain with him tomorrow and keep u all posted.


Coming back to main topic..... well I have nothing to say now... will read some further reviews I guess.


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2009)

@ *Shadowfax2009* - ther's the simple decision you have to make :

If you want unmatched performance then go for core i7 rig ( no amd rig can give performance neck to neck to core i7 rig )

If you wants extreme value & comparable performance ( get performance for every penny you paid ) then opt for amd based rig. The huge plus point is that you don't have to spend a fortune to get a good OC capable mobo for amd. You can get them in 5-8K range.In general AMD phenom based rig can be compared with intel Q9xxx series but you just can not compare a phenom with core i7 in terms of just pure performance. 

PS : I've no intention to flame amd 

Muy suggestion : opt for intel core i7 based rig with those OCZ 1800Mhz ram . Later on buy a good HSF & OC the proc & ram to extreme level 
For mobo if you want to OC beyond say 4Ghz then opt for EVGA. It's just mobo which is OCErs dream. If you want something a little bit less OC capable say 3.8Ghz - 3.9Ghz then get gigabyte x58 UD5.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 6, 2009)

@shadowfax, 

Thanks to AMD's new X4 955 processor, time has come to think twice before buying core i7. But still, one thing that I noticed is that core i7 still has edge in gaming at or above FullHD. Go for core i7 based rig now. I saw that MSI X58 Pro is selling for 12k and X58 Platinum for 14k in lynx-india. take a look at these boards. 

Also add one good Dolby/dts sound card like creative X-Fi or ASUS Xonar.


----------



## Krow (Jun 6, 2009)

asigh said:


> Hey..I really liked this write up....
> 
> Even I believe...at least in today's scenario a good robust single GPU solution is better than SLI/X-fire. Games still are not optimized for dual GPU's...many games dont even recognize a second card, and the second unit goes to waste..!
> 
> Yea...and modular supplies are the in thing now. I just put my new system together..and was kind of shocked to see the cable clutter on my Corsair TX650. Wish I had invested a bit more, and picked up a modular supply.



Thanks man. But u gotta acknowledge some of the more knowledgeable members here. They dont mock the noob, rather, they acknowledge the fact that todays noob is 2mrw's geek.

*@ Shadowfax2009 *If u want to game, then get AMD as it is the one u cn keep pimping every now and then and keep playing the latest games @ max res! It'll help u save a lot of money for the GFX when u next upgrade! If u r into video encoding, editing, 3D modelling, max, maya, etc, Get i7. If u r into buying just for OCing, then its upto u what u wanna showcase. I suppose i7 will give u a higher pcmark score than phenom II at a lower clock, but Phenom II is going to give u a higher clock at colder temperatures ~ -230 deg cel. That is if u r gonna get Liquid Nitrogen and stuff like that. For OCing, get at least a 1000W SMPS as u always want to have a lil' bit of headroom. A lesser SMPS could lead to a lot of regrets especially if u r gonna clock ur CPU above 4GHz! And one more thing, the Phenom II's power consumption becomes very high when OC'd and yet it wont give u cinebench scores very higher than the Core i7. So, buy Phenom for Gaming & buy i7 for benchmarking/video encoding. Please state what is ur primary need. Then u cn choose with glee. At the end of the day, whatever u buy is gonna be burning a hole in ur pocket, hence, all we can do is choose what's more worth the money! Cheers!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 6, 2009)

@ Shadowfax2009

Now im gona say wat all of them says , if u really want stick with stock performance then ur cOREi7 but if u r a hardcore gamer or geek/Enthusiast then u can go for AMD rig cause gamers always really on the overclocking & budget rig they push themselves the rig to be more powerful .

As last year u see many of them bought E8400/E8500 from intel which is quad core processor which is Gr8 overclocker & best of gaming till now many of them dont see the Quadcore performance , still now E8400 can be Overclockable to 4gHZ & above many of Hardcore gamers use now . 

Keep in mind Corei7 920 is not Overclocking processor , u can only overclock up to 3.2 on air


----------



## Krow (Jun 6, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> @ Shadowfax2009
> 
> Now im gona say wat all of them says , if u really want stick with stock performance then ur cOREi7 but if u r a hardcore gamer or geek/Enthusiast then u can go for AMD rig cause gamers always really on the overclocking & budget rig they push themselves the rig to be more powerful .
> 
> ...



Isnt E8400/8500 a Core 2 DUO 3/3.16GHz???


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 6, 2009)

^^ thats right its a core2duo , in 2008 it made the gamer delight


----------



## Krow (Jun 6, 2009)

I seem to remember the C2D craze!!! It was not so fun seeing everybody jumping on the C2D and being stuck with P4!!! Anyways, for gaming even today, the E8500/E8600 are hard to best! I saw some benchmarks showing them to beat the phenomenal i7 920! WTH is every1 MAD abt the i7 now??? Apparently every new tech causes enthusiasts to drool over the benchmarks and makes a lot of people buy a product which is way above what they need!

Regardin GFX, I seem to remember that the ATI 2900 or something GFX card was priced @ 30k a long time ago! Then the 8800GTX came along and the 2900 was beaten hands down. So it fell to abt 20k or so almost instantly! This is what happens everytime. I'm kinda surprised that the 4870X2 isnt a lil' lower priced, though. The GTX 295 is the better buy at the higher segment.

@ Shadowfax2009


----------



## Krow (Jun 6, 2009)

I seem to remember the C2D craze!!! It was not so fun seeing everybody jumping on the C2D and being stuck with P4!!! Anyways, for gaming even today, the E8500/E8600 are hard to best! I saw some benchmarks showing them to beat the phenomenal i7 920! WTH is every1 MAD abt the i7 now??? Apparently every new tech causes enthusiasts to drool over the benchmarks and makes a lot of people buy a product which is way above what they need!

Regardin GFX, I seem to remember that the ATI 2900 or something GFX card was priced @ 30k a long time ago! Then the 8800GTX came along and the 2900 was beaten hands down. So it fell to abt 20k or so almost instantly! This is what happens everytime. I'm kinda surprised that the 4870X2 isnt a lil' lower priced, though. The GTX 295 is the better buy at the higher segment.

*@ Shadowfax2009* Plz remember to not get blown away by the hype around the most premium product in the market, cz something is gonna best it 2mrw for sure!

My suggestion :

Either :

i7 920
EX58-UD5
3x2GB OCZ 1600MHz
GTX275 Palit SONIC/4890 Palit SONIC

OR :

X4 955
The MSI DDR3 Board
2x2GB DDR3 OCZ 1600 MHz
Same GFX as above

SMPS : Modular from Corsair
*www.corsair.com/products/hx750/default.aspx
*www.corsair.com/products/hx850/default.aspx

Try this for finding the right SMPS. I found it great.
*www.corsair.com/
HDD : 1TB Caviar Green (Backup) + Maybe WD VelociRaptor 64GB (OS)


----------



## Krow (Jun 6, 2009)

*www.corsair.com/psufinder/results....325802&cpu_oc=False&cpu_oc_ex=True&vc_oc=True

Ha! This is what I got ONLY when I keyed in i7+2xGTX295+5HDD's + Extreme CPU overclock + GPU OC!!! I'd suggest: HX850 max!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 6, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> I seem to remember the C2D craze!!! It was not so fun seeing everybody jumping on the C2D and being stuck with P4!!! Anyways, for gaming even today, the E8500/E8600 are hard to best! I saw some benchmarks showing them to beat the phenomenal i7 920! WTH is every1 MAD abt the i7 now??? Apparently every new tech causes enthusiasts to drool over the benchmarks and makes a lot of people buy a product which is way above what they need!
> 
> Regardin GFX, I seem to remember that the ATI 2900 or something GFX card was priced @ 30k a long time ago! Then the 8800GTX came along and the 2900 was beaten hands down. So it fell to abt 20k or so almost instantly! This is what happens everytime. I'm kinda surprised that the 4870X2 isnt a lil' lower priced, though. The GTX 295 is the better buy at the higher segment.
> 
> @ Shadowfax2009



But the C2D E8400 only good in todays games because utilizing 2 cores for many games ,, look @ the GTA4 only Quad core wins .

Prototype game is Fully Quad core optimized  & also many 2009 upcoming games 

Hmm talking about the GTX 296 , PALIT GTX 295 is now 28K is worth lot . 4870X2 is power hunger demon needs more power but GTX 295 only use half of the power of 4870X2 .

Now Nvidia in market are good value for money 3 of the cards 

GTX 260 => 10K

GTX 275 => 16K

GTX 295 => 28K


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 6, 2009)

GTX295 uses half the power of HD4870X2 ? When ? Show me some benchmarks.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 6, 2009)

^^ 

power consumption of GTX 295 

*www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/bfggtx295/14.html

*reviews.cnet.com/graphics-cards/nvidia-geforce-gtx-295/4505-8902_7-33498571.html


Srry it bit change , 25% less power consumption than 4870X2


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 6, 2009)

how come 8W more power be 25% ? [acc to neoseeker].
and GTX 295 is a new card and 4870 X2 is here for almost 6~8 months. 

and do search before u post. Both have a hell 150$ price diff
4870X2 is for 380$ and GTX 295 for 530$ [acc to newegg].


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 6, 2009)

^^ the Cheap GTX 295 is PALIT GTX 295 is for 28K

But HD 4870X2 is 30K not less than that !!


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey all

1. Gigabyte mobos are (Particularly UD5) are not available in the market. Not even with dealers/Distributors. Most probably new refresh is coming over the next few weeks.....

Look here: *www.anandtech.com/weblog/showpost.aspx?i=608

The following is a  part of the news:



> The first platform from Gigabyte to receive a refresh is the X58 series of motherboards. From the Extreme board down to the lower mid-range UD4 series, Gigabyte is planning a complete update to this product line in the coming weeks. The GA-EX58A-Extreme and GA-EX58A-UD5 is sporting Gigabyte's new 24-phase power delivery system. We are still skeptical about the benefits of phase counts over 12 (especially good ones) on this platform, but the engineers made a compelling case for improved overclocking and stability when running high Bclk rates on this platform. Regardless, other features such as the new DES2 technology, four Marvell 6Gb/s SATA ports, dual LAN with auto-switching ports, and improved memory performance is what caught our eye and will be of greater value to the users.
> The GA-EX58A-UD4 appears to be a very solid design and is a board we cannot wait to test. It also features the Marvell 6Gb/s SATA controller but with two ports, the new smart dual LAN auto-switching technology, DES2, a robust 12-phase power delivery system, and Gigabyte's new Smart 6 Technology package. The Smart 6 package consists of Smart Recovery (similar to Windows roll-back points but smarter), Smart Recorder (logging security system), Smart Time Lock (set variable PC usage periods for a shared system), Smart QuickBoost (auto overclocking gates), Smart DualBIOS (password and date manager, yes, BIOS wording does not make sense), and Smart QuickBoot.
> Out of all of these it was Smart QuickBoot that caught our attention. This program consists of two features, BIOS QuickBoot and OS QuickBoot. BIOS Quick Boot allows your system fast track past the normal BIOS routine if changes to the BIOS have not been made after three successful boots. This will typically save 10 seconds or more off a typical POST process. The OS QuickBoot forces the system to go into a modified S3 routine upon OS shutdown and enables a quick resume feature, similar to ASRock's Instant Boot technology.
> 
> ...


----------



## topgear (Jun 7, 2009)

Did you call lynx-india ( amarbir ).

If it's not available you can opt for EVGA x58 - *Recommended* ( if you don't wish to wait )


If you want something really cheap in x58 then get MSI x58 pro. This mobo @ 10-11K is not a bad choice.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 7, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ the Cheap GTX 295 is PALIT GTX 295 is for 28K
> 
> But HD 4870X2 is 30K not less than that !!


hd4870 1gb costs 12.5K and if you CF two of them you have custom built HD4870X2 @ 25K


----------



## desiibond (Jun 7, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> hd4870 1gb costs 12.5K and if you CF two of them you have custom built HD4870X2 @ 25K



yeah. then you will have custom build omlette maker


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jun 7, 2009)

^ LOL Good one!!! 
But one can opt for the dual slot ones..that wont be so hot.

@Topgear... Yes I called amarbir (Lynx).. He told me UD5 is not available with GIgabyte even..... Strange ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 7, 2009)

^^BTW, why don't you wait for september ? i5 release + price cuts on i7


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jun 7, 2009)

^
You guys are incredible.
You convinced me to wait from November last year to March this year.....saying that dont go for core 2 .....a platform change and i7 is on the way...... And I waited with my AMD 2800, A8ni ........ now you have convinced me to wait for another 5 months ...... ...... 

I am planning to go to the Himalayas for this 5 months  ....... AWAY FROM LUST. :roll:

PS: Mera number kab ayega?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 7, 2009)

Shadowfax2009 said:


> ^
> You guys are incredible.
> You convinced me to wait from November last year to March this year.....saying that dont go for core 2 .....a platform change and i7 is on the way...... And I waited with my AMD 2800, A8ni ........ now you have convinced me to wait for another 5 months ...... ......
> 
> ...



i dont think there will be price cuts on Corei7 , Never trust INTEL on the price cuts especially the powerful processor they never do any price cuts .

If u really want to play games like PROTOTYPE , FUEL should get the rig now , im eagerly waiting for this 2 games this month ,,,


----------



## Krow (Jun 7, 2009)

^^^Prototype YES... I wanna play! My Phenom II Would love it I suppose!

Offtopic... GTA IV is retailing for Rs.475 only!!! Great buy I suppose! Gone are the days of 1000+ rupee games! GTA IV is hell of a game acc to a lot of people!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 7, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> ^^^Prototype YES... I wanna play! My Phenom II Would love it I suppose!
> 
> Offtopic... GTA IV is retailing for Rs.475 only!!! Great buy I suppose! Gone are the days of 1000+ rupee games! GTA IV is hell of a game acc to a lot of people!




GTA 4 releasing price is 499/- 

Because there is a error in the game thats y the price was reduced


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 7, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> GTA 4 releasing price is 499/-
> 
> Because there is a error in the game thats y the price was reduced


What error ? I don't want to be ripped off when I buy GTA4 as the FIRST game after a PC Upgrade.

@shadow: you are not the only guy waiting


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 7, 2009)

^^^ i mean the texture error and Video card optimizing problem even that time GTX 280 went down for 25FPS .


----------



## Krow (Jun 7, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^^ i mean the texture error and Video card optimizing problem even that time GTX 280 went down for 25FPS .



Was it solved with the patch???


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 7, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Was it solved with the patch???



When u r going to buy ur Graphics card* Techalomaniac*


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 7, 2009)

yup, GTA 4 gives me around same fps at low or at high/max setings [8800GT]. I though my proccy being bottleneck is the problem.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 7, 2009)

I hate going offtopic, but can somebody say if the problem was solved or not and from which patch ?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 7, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I hate going offtopic, but can somebody say if the problem was solved or not and from which patch ?



I had some errors some texture problem , but i installed one patch after that the FPS decreased more i but many of them still dont care i finished the game with errors .

Actually the PATCH doesnt  work


----------



## Krow (Jun 9, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> When u r going to buy ur Graphics card* Techalomaniac*




None now. M playing the waiting game. 11k is not what I can pay 4 a GFX card now. Below that I dont think there is any card which is really so awesome and will give such a great performance that my integrated ATI 3300 128MB + 512(shared VRAM) = ~640MB is completely pwned. I can play Burnout Paradise and HAWX demo with great FPS so I c no reason why I should switch to a dedicated GFX. I'd rather wait for the next round of GFX cards and c wht suits me best.

BTW I still havent got my monitor + TV Tuner. If "higher authorities" decide for it, then I may need a GFX sooner, else my 17" CRT doesnt need nethn more than the integrated chipset.

Lol... This was supposed to be an i7 thread! Bt I'm glad that v managed to make him wait. Woulda been robbed of his money on the i7, with i5 so near. After all, how many people actually own X48 based rigs? P45 rules over X48 even today! P55 should be gr8 for him, if not AMD!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 10, 2009)

P45 chipset which gained lot of hits on the Q6600 & E8400/8500 user AFAIK , Its really very good chipset the prices are not still low the P45 chipset boards


----------



## Krow (Jun 10, 2009)

^^^ 5.8k -> MSI P45 NEO-F. Low enough, but most people think that spending above Rs.3k on mobo's is a waste, hence G31 is bought a lot! Soon, P45 prices will drop a bit unless DDR3 boards sell for ~3k, when no 1 will buy DDR2 anyway.


----------



## surinder (Jun 10, 2009)

I look better value in AM2+ and AM3 sockets then socket 775 or socket 1366 at that point of time.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 10, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> ^^^ 5.8k -> MSI P45 NEO-F. Low enough, but most people think that spending above Rs.3k on mobo's is a waste, hence G31 is bought a lot! Soon, P45 prices will drop a bit unless DDR3 boards sell for ~3k, when no 1 will buy DDR2 anyway.



MSI P45 NEo-F The launch price is 5.6K before an year ago it was raised & little low


----------



## Krow (Jun 11, 2009)

^^^ OFFtopic: Sometimes I kinda wish that nanotech would develop faster. Still stuck @ microprocessors. Sizes will reduce, with a lil' bit of time, so will the prices...


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey all

Can anyone tell me where to find NZXT Cabinets at Delhi? I need to see them in reality...to make final decision. They seem pretty good in pictures.

Update on comp: Still scavenging for deals.

Got a Galaxy GTX 275 OC at 13,500/- with 2 years warranty 
Gigabyte UD5 still not available


----------



## asingh (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi..did you try Nehru Place...?

CMC..?


----------



## I_no (Jun 13, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^BTW, why don't you wait for september ? i5 release + price cuts on i7


i5 release does NOT mean price-cuts!!!!!!
It means EOL of i7 920 and maybe 940 too as that segment will be taken over by i5 and i7 will only remain at the top-end with 975XE and a hex-core @32nm to follow in Q1 next year.


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jun 16, 2009)

^ I tried Nehru Place and SMC. No luck there.


----------



## surinder (Jun 16, 2009)

Shadowfax2009 said:


> ^ I tried Nehru Place and SMC. No luck there.


You mean SMC in Nehru place and other vendors as well. Then get it on line.

 *www.primeabgb.com/index.php?option...shop.browse&amp;category_id=112&amp;Itemid=53


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 16, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> ^^^ OFFtopic: Sometimes I kinda wish that nanotech would develop faster. Still stuck @ microprocessors. Sizes will reduce, with a lil' bit of time, so will the prices...


Nanoprocessors will come in 2015 according to roadmaps, once the 16nm fabrication process hits the world.


----------



## Krow (Jun 16, 2009)

^^^Should be worth the wait I suppose.  By that time I shall be earning nice.


----------



## asingh (Jun 17, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> ^^^Should be worth the wait I suppose.  By that time I shall be earning nice.


 


Passion...!


----------



## Krow (Jun 17, 2009)

^^^


----------



## amitash (Jun 18, 2009)

For 90k dont consider amd at all...Try this:

1.i7-920--15k
2.Msi x58 pro--12k
3.the ram you listed at 6.6k is fine
4.same monitor for 13.5k
5.4k cabby
6.corsair tx750--8.2k
7.razer death adder--2.5k
8.k/b for 500
9. this will leave you with ~28k left which you can spend on a gtx295 for an unbeatable config

As for those who say phwnom 2 955 OC will beat i7-920, fyi you can OC an i7-920 too...and really in every other case the i7's are leagues ahead pf the p2's so i dont think its worth it really if you have a 90k budget...and since the i7's have twice as many threads as the p2's, future games will run much better and the core i7's perf will keep increasing over time whereas the p2's will not increase much.

And intel have also tackled the upgradability issue, for those who say p2's can easily  be upgradable whereas intel keeps giving new sockets, fyi the current lga1366 sockets on the x58 mobos have support for the upcoming intel westmere processors (4 cores 8 threads or 6 cores 12 threads) so its upgradable too.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 18, 2009)

amitash said:


> For 90k dont consider amd at all...Try this:
> 
> 1.i7-920--15k
> 2.Msi x58 pro--12k
> ...




AS for gaming u dont need complete powerful processor , as Phenom 2 955 is over all good for gaming , mainly the GPU is fully advantage for gaming 


Getting the rig which comes with 100% full performance is not think of gamers or geeks , many of the gamers still have more & more money to buy even corei7 extreme but they never buy it , still many of them are using E8400/E8500 still overclocking getting Enthusiast ..

IMO i say get good OCing processor may be its INTEL or AMD get fun on the OCing & tweaking 

SAVE MONEY so u buy another Rig in the future !!

Thats the passion of Geek & gamers


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 18, 2009)

hey dude invest on graphics cards for gaming. Decent CPU is good enough.
If there is no budget limitations then of course you can build a super computer for yourself just to play games. 
keeping in mind about the budget and gaming, focus more on GPU.
1 lack is awesome and big budget, but there is always scope for better.  So watch out.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yup u r right *a_k_s_h_a_y*

Even Intel Core 2 Quad Q 6600 is much better to play games , As many of them think Corei7 only the best for gaming ? thats really Wrong !

Corei7 best in the WorkStation process !!

OCed 4Ghz intel core2Quad Q9550 & AMD phenom2 940  which solid beast for todays gaming rig


----------



## amitash (Jun 19, 2009)

> AS for gaming u dont need complete powerful processor , as Phenom 2 955 is over all good for gaming , mainly the GPU is fully advantage for gaming
> 
> 
> Getting the rig which comes with 100% full performance is not think of gamers or geeks , many of the gamers still have more & more money to buy even corei7 extreme but they never buy it , still many of them are using E8400/E8500 still overclocking getting Enthusiast ..
> ...



Thats why i said "for a budget of 90k"...if the op wanted to save, then of course core i7 is not for him.


----------



## surinder (Jun 19, 2009)

Why we all are including OP ignoring good sound solution for machine of such a generous  budget. Or let me know if he already own the sound setup.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 23, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Nanoprocessors will come in 2015 according to roadmaps, once the 16nm fabrication process hits the world.



The *Nano* and *Micro* naming has nothing to do with the size these days. It's just a name that has stuck. You could call the current processors Nanoprocessors as the fabrication is 45/65 nm.


----------



## arnold991 (Jul 2, 2009)

That is not the Classified board. I contacted Itwares and he is giving E758 at same 19k but doesnt have E759 and claims noone has it in India.

Kindly give me contact no or shop address Phoenix Mumbai.

Between , who is kmd ? Can he bring CAS7 Mushkin ran for less than 10k, other make will also work. Please someone reply esp about Classified.


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jul 2, 2009)

^ Head over to techenclave. Join the forums and go to Dealers paradise. U will find a new world of tech buying... far removed from the na na ... of the Nehru place. 

Digit should have a dealers section asap. God knows why it doesnt.


----------



## Shadowfax2009 (Jul 2, 2009)

^ Head over to techenclave. Join the forums and go to Dealers paradise. U will find a new world of tech buying... far removed from the na na ... of the Nehru place. 

Digit should have a dealers section asap. God knows why it doesnt.


----------



## amitash (Jul 3, 2009)

Yep, you will find KMD there...you can get 6gigs of OCZ RAM 1600Mhz at 7-7-7-23 for only 6.5k from him.


----------



## arnold991 (Jul 3, 2009)

amitash said:


> Yep, you will find KMD there...you can get 6gigs of OCZ RAM 1600Mhz at 7-7-7-23 for only 6.5k from him.



@amit & shadowfax: Great price bro but techenclave is down. Any other way to contact him ? His phone/mobile no or shop address.  

Amit, any chance to get Evga Classified in India ?

Somewhere I read from Kmd it will cost 35k. I can bear 25k. 

And please reply to my i7 thread, need your valuable advice since you have the same config as mine.


----------



## amitash (Jul 3, 2009)

^if you cant find the classified or its too expensive, then i think the evga x58 SLI is the next best thing for u since you like OCing.


----------



## arnold991 (Jul 3, 2009)

thx for a reply amitash.

So does that mean techenclave is the only way to contact kmd ?  
What does kmd stand for ?


----------



## amitash (Jul 3, 2009)

I think you can contact him on erodov forums also...KMD stands for his username: Katmandude


----------



## arnold991 (Jul 3, 2009)

thx amit, I will check it.


----------



## arnold991 (Jul 3, 2009)

thx amit, I will check it.


----------

